# What are these?



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!

http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... g00qj9.jpg

Next two are the ones with the black horizontal markings down the center of the fish

http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... g00qc6.jpg

http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... g00kh3.jpg


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

first one is Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" aka Gephyrochromis acei


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The first one is most definitely a Pseudotropheus acei (Msuli variant). Gephyrochromis is a very old classification for them, but a few places still have it on their ordering lists.

The second one are from the haplochrome group in Lake Malawi. They look like a Protomelas species, but I am not sure which one. I personally have a Protomelas taeniolatus (red Empress), but there are a couple that look very similar as juveniles.

What did you buy them as?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The second fish may be Fossorochromis rostratus? The markings are not quite right, but I cannot remember if the spots develop more as the (females) get larger or not? Anyway, the head shape reminds me of Fossorochromis rostratus.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!! :thumb:


----------

